# Big money Elite shoot on April 19th at Buckeyes...NEW INFO



## alligood729

This is the one I spoke about on the tournament schedule thread. April 19th, Elite Archery will be sponsoring the first annual (hopefully) Georgia Dealers 3D classic, at Buckeye's Plantation just outside Social Circle. There will only be 3 classes for this tournament. Mens Open, Mens Hunter, and Womens. 
 Here are the official rules from the Elite coordinator....
MUST pre-register with the coordinator, via the email or phone # on the bottom of the flyer. Payment can be made the day of the shoot, you do not have to pre-pay. $50 entry fee, with a 75% payback on all 3 classes. Contingency for the top Elite shooter is as stated on the flyer. Contingency money is guaranteed, regardless of # of shooters.
Scoring will be base on ASA rules, 12-10-8-5 or 0. (14's are NOT in play)
All ties for 1-3 place will be settled with a 1 arrow shootoff, closest to center of the 12 ring.
















































































































































































This will be a shotgun start tournament!!!!! Shooting times are 8am, 12 noon, and 3:30pm.
Competitors must be finished shooting before next starting time, any targets not shot will cost you a zero on your score card.
Shooters need to be on their stake 5 mins before shooting time.
Registration will be open to the first 300 shooters.
Each shooter will receive an email with target # and starting time.
Classes....
Open..50 yard max, any setup you choose to shoot, any arrow size, 290fps limit, any release aid.
Hunter..40 yard max, fixed pins, 12" or less front stabilizer, magnification allowed, any arrow size, any release aid, 290 fps limit.
Womens...35 yard max, 280fps limit, any sight, moveable or fixed pins, any arrow or release you choose.

For more info, call Steve at ACE 770-464-3354, or Joe Crosby at 770-331-9466, or email Joe via the email on the flyer. 
This shoot is not limited to Elite bow shooters, you may shoot any brand you choose, the contingency money will be paid to the highest scoring shooter in each class, that is shooting an Elite bow.
The 75% payout, based on 100 shooters per class....
1st place $1875
2nd place $1175
3rd place $750

Of course, the 75% payback is guaranteed as well, regardless of # of shooters. So, theoretically, if the winner of the open class was shooting an Elite bow, based on 100 shooters, it would mean a $2875 payout to that shooter!!!

Any questions or for further info, call Steve at the ACE in Social Circle, call or send an email to Joe Crosby, his info is at the bottom of the flyer.

Y'all come on out!!!

OK.....NEED TO CLARIFY SOMETHING, AND THIS COMES STRAIGHT FROM THE SHOOT COORDINATOR. IF YOU HAVE BEEN A REGULAR SHOOTER IN AN UNKNOWN YARDAGE CLASS OF 45 YARDS OR LONGER, YOU CANNOT SIMPLY CHANGE  YOUR SETUP AND SHOOT THE SHORTER, 40YD HUNTER CLASS. IF YOU HAVE BEEN A REGULAR SHOOTER IN A KNOWN YARDAGE CLASS, YOU WILL BE ALLOWED TO SHOOT THE HUNTER CLASS. ANY ISSUES OR CONCERNS NEED TO BE ADDRESSED TO THE SHOOT COORDINATOR, NOT ME! LOL ALSO.......ONLY THE WOMENS CLASS HAS THE OPTION ON TYPE OF SIGHT. MENS HUNTER MUST USE A FIXED MULTI PIN SIGHT, NOT A BEHIND THE RISER, SINGLE PIN SLIDER. THE ONLY EXCEPTION, WOULD BE A MULTI PIN SLIDER, WITH THE UNDERSTANDING THAT THERE WILL BE NO MOVEMENT OF THE SLIDER WHILE SHOOTING. THERE HAVE BEEN SEVERAL INQUIRIES CONCERNING THIS, THEREFORE THE COORDINATOR HAS MADE THE DECISION. THANKS


----------



## gretchp

going to the morgan co thing then if done in time headed straight over there........


----------



## alligood729

ttt


----------



## gretchp




----------



## bamaboy

WOOOO to rich for my blood! Yall have fun!!


----------



## p&y finally

So is the contingency money guaranteed or is it based on a minimum number of shooters in each class?


----------



## alligood729

p&y finally said:


> So is the contingency money guaranteed or is it based on a minimum number of shooters in each class?



As far as I know Chris, it's guaranteed......I asked 2 times. Of course we hope the crowd is a good one. Call the shop and ask again. Couldn't hurt...


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

Known or unknown?


----------



## alligood729

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Known or unknown?



Unknown....


----------



## gobkiller

i heard that david wild thing hasty coming to get paid......


----------



## alligood729

gobkiller said:


> i heard that david wild thing hasty coming to get paid......



Come on!!!!


----------



## BigJR

Boatwright!!!!!!! Dang you!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Come on down and try your luck..No No:


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

Steve says guaranteed 1000.00 top elite shooter,dont have to win highest elite shooter gets it


----------



## MI360

gobkiller said:


> i heard that david wild thing hasty coming to get paid......



Mr. David WILD THING Hasty is my HERO. He said he was going to take ALL THE $$$.


----------



## Bowtech9957

hasty if you need a caddy I am available


----------



## BigJR

Alright enough guys!!!! I'm blushing!!!!!


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

*Official rules*

I will post the official rules set by the tournament coordinator later today. For any questions please call Steve or Kenneth at Social Circle Ace at 770-464-3354.


----------



## 7067686278

How many targets?


----------



## alligood729

7067686278 said:


> How many targets?



20 Mckenzie targets.....


----------



## alligood729

Joe tells me response has been good so far, some from Alabama even... Should be a good one.....


----------



## alligood729

Just a word of encouragement to those that don't usually shoot 50 yards, like open B or senior......a little birdie told me that out of the 20 targets, there may be 2 that will push that 50yard limit. You won't be shooting 45+ for the entire 20......just wanted to pass that along..


----------



## alligood729

ttt


----------



## BowanaLee

alligood729 said:


> Just a word of encouragement to those that don't usually shoot 50 yards, like open B or senior......a little birdie told me that out of the 20 targets, there may be 2 that will push that 50yard limit. You won't be shooting 45+ for the entire 20......just wanted to pass that along..



Thats normal at any 50 yd shoot. Does it make you want to put up your 50.00 ?  
You set up an open B shoot and your more likely to lure in a few open B, K45 or seniors. 
They have to think they have somewhat of a chance to put up 50.00 against the big dogs.


----------



## MI360

bowanna said:


> Thats normal at any 50 yd shoot. Does it make you want to put up your 50.00 ?
> You set up an open B shoot and your more likely to lure in a few open B, K45 or seniors.
> They have to think they have somewhat of a chance to put up 50.00 against the big dogs.



To play with BIG DOGS you play on a BIG DOGS course. This is a big shoot, and long and tough shot will make or brake you. But i do understand what you are saying.


----------



## alligood729

bowanna said:


> Thats normal at any 50 yd shoot. Does it make you want to put up your 50.00 ?
> You set up an open B shoot and your more likely to lure in a few open B, K45 or seniors.
> They have to think they have somewhat of a chance to put up 50.00 against the big dogs.



Buckeyes Plantation and the Ace have nothing to do with the setup for this shoot, other than helping with running it. This shoot is sponsored by Elite. 45 yds was suggested to the powers that be, it was a no go. I'm putting my $50 up, and shooting the hunter class. Yep, I usually shoot K45, but shooting a hunter setup and having to judge all 20 targets handicaps me more so than the handicap that I carry on my shoulders all the time..
So, I'll either shoot good, or donate, which is nothing new. This is not a your normal, everyday weekend shoot, and not the usual 50% payback. That's why only 3 classes. If you want to foot the bill for the contingency money, then you can set the rules.


----------



## gretchp

soooo the women's class 35 yrds max......... is UNK, correct?


----------



## alligood729

gretchp said:


> soooo the women's class 35 yrds max......... is UNK, correct?



yes my dearest grandma...it's UNK.......


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Well all l know is this Hoyt is ready...Im not concerned with anything but will this be cash or check?


----------



## BowanaLee

alligood729 said:


> Buckeyes Plantation and the Ace have nothing to do with the setup for this shoot, other than helping with running it. This shoot is sponsored by Elite. 45 yds was suggested to the powers that be, it was a no go. I'm putting my $50 up, and shooting the hunter class. Yep, I usually shoot K45, but shooting a hunter setup and having to judge all 20 targets handicaps me more so than the handicap that I carry on my shoulders all the time..
> So, I'll either shoot good, or donate, which is nothing new. This is not a your normal, everyday weekend shoot, and not the usual 50% payback. That's why only 3 classes. If you want to foot the bill for the contingency money, then you can set the rules.


I'll believe your 50.00 is in the pot only when I see it. 
So whats the rules in the hunter class. Are behind the riser sliders legal ? (HHA) Or straight up fixed pins ?   Can you pick your shooting time ?
I may just snatch the CBE sight and long stabilizer off my 3-D rig ? Any problem with an older man than you doing that ? (59) 
Surely I'm not seen as a threat ? 


BOTTEMLINE said:


> Well all l know is this Hoyt is ready...Im not concerned with anything but will this be cash or check?




Yup, but only who your giving your cash or check to. op2:


----------



## BowanaLee

MI360 said:


> To play with BIG DOGS you play on a BIG DOGS course. This is a big shoot, and long and tough shot will make or brake you. But i do understand what you are saying.



Watch it, your next on my list.


----------



## alligood729

bowanna said:


> I'll believe your 50.00 is in the pot only when I see it.
> So whats the rules in the hunter class. Are behind the riser sliders legal ? (HHA) Or straight up fixed pins ?   Can you pick your shooting time ?
> I may just snatch the CBE sight and long stabilizer off my 3-D rig ? Any problem with an older man than you doing that ? (59)
> Surely I'm not seen as a threat ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, but only who your giving your cash or check to. op2:



The rules are posted. Bring it.....


----------



## EagleEye3D

Wooohoooo!  Cant wait.think ill shoot hunter too!


----------



## BigJR

Hey guys as simple as it gets! Our entry fee in any ASA is at least $40 for Hunter or open B and of course higher for the higher classes and trust me they don't pay back as well as this shoot is going too!!! I have shot K 45 all year I made a decision not to shoot hunter class simply because your only judging for 5 more yds and I really didn't want to have any drama if I do get lucky and have a good day!!  But your are a fool if you don't shoot this event anybody could have a good day and if your not in it then you sure don't have a chance!!!! I may stink it up bad and then again I may come out very well it's the reason I shoot the thrill of competition I have a lot of friends that I would be just as happy to see win!!! Just don't want any other Elite ahead of me!!!! See you guys next weekend!!! And don't forget guys Full Draw Archery is having a major soy shoot this weekend come out and play with us!!!!!


----------



## alligood729

BigJR said:


> Hey guys as simple as it gets! Our entry fee in any ASA is at least $40 for Hunter or open B and of course higher for the higher classes and trust me they don't pay back as well as this shoot is going too!!! I have shot K 45 all year I made a decision not to shoot hunter class simply because your only judging for 5 more yds and I really didn't want to have any drama if I do get lucky and have a good day!!  But your are a fool if you don't shoot this event anybody could have a good day and if your not in it then you sure don't have a chance!!!! I may stink it up bad and then again I may come out very well it's the reason I shoot the thrill of competition I have a lot of friends that I would be just as happy to see win!!! Just don't want any other Elite ahead of me!!!! See you guys next weekend!!! And don't forget guys Full Draw Archery is having a major soy shoot this weekend come out and play with us!!!!!



And there you go........


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

*More info on the tournament*

GON magazine will be covering the tournament and writing a article on the tournament and the winners. Also there is a possibility that Elite will be bringing the camera crew to film the tournament and put it on one of their T.V. shows.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

*Dont forget to pre register*

Don't for get must pre-register with Joe Crosby. That can be done by emailing him at joec@kjanda.com or call him at 770-331-9466. Also you can request a shooting time if it is not full. Last but not least the Elite contingency money is *GUARANTEED* to each class no matter how many shooters!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*

Is other companies going to have contingency money ?  I would like to thank Elite for putting on the shoot l could use the money to go to the Gator Cup..


----------



## alligood729

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Is other companies going to have contingency money ?  I would like to thank Elite for putting on the shoot l could use the money to go to the Gator Cup..


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Well all l know is this Hoyt is ready...Im not concerned with anything but will this be cash or check?



Bottemline ,that says enough your used to being at the bottom of the list,maybe we can take up a donation for you.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

MI360 said:


> To play with BIG DOGS you play on a BIG DOGS course. This is a big shoot, and long and tough shot will make or brake you. But i do understand what you are saying.



I thought the big dogs shot unknown distance.lol


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

bowanna said:


> I'll believe your 50.00 is in the pot only when I see it.
> So whats the rules in the hunter class. Are behind the riser sliders legal ? (HHA) Or straight up fixed pins ?   Can you pick your shooting time ?
> I may just snatch the CBE sight and long stabilizer off my 3-D rig ? Any problem with an older man than you doing that ? (59)
> Surely I'm not seen as a threat ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, but only who your giving your cash or check to. op2:



Lj i say we shoot the old hunting rig with ol alligood


----------



## MI360

Kool Hand Luke said:


> I thought the big dogs shot unknown distance.lol



In 3d yes the BIG DOGS shoot unknown only because there is not much $ in known. I have shot unknown at every level and yes with the BIG DOGS. I have been at the top of my game at unknown and known. But i would consider Reo, Dave, and Jesse all BIG DOGS and all they shoot is known indoor and outdoor. I still have the love for archery but sometimes not the desire or time to shoot unknown. I am a very blessed with the accomplishments in the great sport of archery that I have. I am blessed to have a beautiful wife that loves the sport just as much as i do, my greatest times in archery have be on the range with her. Good luck to all


----------



## BowanaLee

Kool Hand Luke said:


> LJ, I say we shoot the old hunting rig with ol alligood




I'm mounting my HHA 3 pin sight on my 3-D rig after this weekend. I doubt anyones worried though. At my age, I'm not exactly a threat.


----------



## KillZone

Ain't what I heard!!!!!


----------



## alligood729

Kool Hand Luke said:


> Lj i say we shoot the old hunting rig with ol alligood



Bring it....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

Kool Hand Luke said:


> Bottemline ,that says enough your used to being at the bottom of the list,maybe we can take up a donation for you.



Well..I think the title to your bow will do just fine...


----------



## alligood729

Read the last piece of info on the rules. Don't know why there is a gap in the post......


----------



## BowanaLee

That doesn't clear up a thing for me.  I shot seniors last year but I'm qualified and shooting in k45 this year and have at every shoot so far. 
I'll be shooting K45 in tomorrow's qualifier too. You tell me ?   
And to stir it up a little more, I'm shooting 40 yds super seniors next year. I guess need a clarification. 
Oh, and I have a 3 pin HHA slider but it can stay fixed.


----------



## alligood729

bowanna said:


> That doesn't clear up a thing for me.  I shot seniors last year but I'm qualified and shooting in k45 this year and have at every shoot so far.
> I'll be shooting K45 in tomorrow's qualifier too. You tell me ?
> And to stir it up a little more, I'm shooting 40 yds super seniors next year. I guess need a clarification.
> Oh, and I have a 3 pin HHA slider but it can stay fixed.


How hard is it to understand, where it says contact the coordinator? You won't get a rise out of me, I don't give a hoot what you shoot... Call, or email Joe.....


----------



## bowhunting strick

*3-d shoot*

Please do not pick on bottomline. He has a complex since he can not ride all the rides at six flags because he is not taller than the hand. Everyone needs to give group hugs to him, that way he will feel better about archery.


----------



## fulltime

bowhunting strick said:


> Please do not pick on bottomline. He has a complex since he can not ride all the rides at six flags because he is not taller than the hand. Everyone needs to give group hugs to him, that way he will feel better about archery.



he sure does talk BIG to be short of the hand! lol


----------



## alligood729

bowhunting strick said:


> Please do not pick on bottomline. He has a complex since he can not ride all the rides at six flags because he is not taller than the hand. Everyone needs to give group hugs to him, that way he will feel better about archery.





fulltime said:


> he sure does talk BIG to be short of the hand! lol


----------



## BowanaLee

bowanna said:


> That doesn't clear up a thing for me.  I shot seniors last year but I'm qualified and shooting in k45 this year and have at every shoot so far.
> I'll be shooting K45 in tomorrow's qualifier too. You tell me ?
> And to stir it up a little more, I'm shooting 40 yds super seniors next year. I guess need a clarification.
> Oh, and I have a 3 pin HHA slider but it can stay fixed.



Clarification email sent.   We'll see ?


----------



## alligood729

bowanna said:


> Clarification email sent.   We'll see ?



I'm shooting Sr Hunter at the next ASA I go to.....


----------



## BowanaLee

alligood729 said:


> I'm shooting Sr Hunter at the next ASA I go to.....



I've been shooting k45 all year, including todays qualifier. Your allowed to change class in ASA one time during the season. 
Don't know where I'll end up though. May come after you ?


----------



## t8ter

Is this an amature only shoot?


----------



## MI360

bowanna said:


> I've been shooting k45 all year, including todays qualifier. Your allowed to change class in ASA one time during the season.
> Don't know where I'll end up though. May come after you ?



Alligood you better watch it, you will be on Bowanna's list with me in time...lol.


----------



## alligood729

t8ter said:


> Is this an amature only shoot?


T8ter, this shoot is open to anybody I believe. I wasn't told any different. I will ask on Monday....


MI360 said:


> Alligood you better watch it, you will be on Bowanna's list with me in time...lol.


Yep, I'm shakin' in my PF Flyers.....


----------



## BowanaLee

Don't disagree with the Wanner.  Better be watching the trees, I may be looking to make you famous.  (Movie Star) 
op2:


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

How long do you have to shoot and will there be anyone there to help speed things up if it gets to slow?


----------



## alligood729

B Kirkpatrick said:


> How long do you have to shoot and will there be anyone there to help speed things up if it gets to slow?[/QUOT
> 
> Shooting times are 8, 12, and 3:30. Not sure how the times are filling, I will ask. I will also ask about a range official..
> 
> Nice shooting yesterday!!!


----------



## blazer21

So a single pin slider is a no go on a hunting rig, but you can use a magnifier?? Im not gonna win any money anyhow but i do like to shoot the 3d! That plus the donation of my $50 makes my decision much easier!!


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

lee i talked with joe Crosby with elite and it will be ok for you to shoot the hunter class with a multiple pin hha sight as long as it is locked and not moved on the range.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

one more week guys, remember you must pre register with joe at joe@kjanda.com or call (770)331-9466 to get your shooting time and target number. you will pay at the shoot but can not register their unless there is shooting times still available. please be at the shoot site early enough to pay and get to your target number five minutes before the shotgun start.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

setting the range today, I will set a good mix, some long, some short and a lot in between. come on


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

whats holding you guys up? this is a great chance to win some big money, more than you will ever win at an asa shoot. come meet elite's vice president dave rhitino and factory rep joe Crosby with elite, scott archery, cbe sights, winners choice strings, solid broadheads, dual came calls and more. come shoot all the elite bows and the hottest release on the market the new backpin. see you Saturday


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

shooting times are 8:00, 12:00 and 3:30 . range officials will be their to make sure thing are going smooth and on time. you must be on your assigned target five minutes before the shotgun start and be off the range before the next shooting time begins. just like in asa you will receive a zero for all targets not completed so I believe that the groups will police themselves.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

this is an amature only shoot semi pro or lower


----------



## Kris87

I'm not making it due to Easter weekend obligations.  Have too much family duties I gotta do.  I hate I'm missing it.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

*rule update*

seniors may shoot the hunter class with proper fixed pins and stabilizers.

score cards must be signed by the shooter and a scorekeeper witness on the back of the card and turned in as a group.


----------



## BigJR

So you can come T8 semi and under!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee

SteadyHoyt12's said:


> seniors may shoot the hunter class with proper fixed pins and stabilizers.
> 
> score cards must be signed by the shooter and a scorekeeper witness on the back of the card and turned in as a group.


Cool, I'll know today if I'm coming for sure or not. I've been working on switching a red fiber for a green on my 3 pin HHA. 
The red (30 yd) was haloed to much to aim with.  It was a job with the rheostat feature.  Looks like it worked though ?


----------



## t8ter

BigJR said:


> So you can come T8 semi and under!!!!



I was thinking bout it but I didn't ask for me.Just asking for the rest of the readers on here.Hate to see folk come out and a big E gun show up and take the $$$$!Now with the threat of that gone hopefully more will sign up!


----------



## Bowtech9957

good luck david hope you win it all


----------



## BigJR

Good point t8 I was hoping I wouldn't have to cut his string if he showed!!!!! Lol! And yes I'm only kidding guys I would never cut anyone's string!!! All the way that is just maybe a strand or two!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee

I switched the fiber on my sight and it worked.    ....Shooting time request sent.    Its on !


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

Buckeys plantation is giving a door prize ticket to everyone that shows up at registration for a two person 1/2  day, fully guided quail hunt. additional tickets can be purchased for $5.00 each. their will also be a long distant shot $5.00 for 6 shots closest to the center of the x ring for 50% payout. Ace Hardware archery department will also be giving a door prize ticket to everyone that registers for $400 off of an elite bow of your choice and additional tickets can be purchased for $10.00 each.


----------



## BowanaLee

Is there a time limit for a shooter to get off a shot, let down rule or anything else like that I need to know about before I make my 50.00 donation. 
Or is it good just as long as your group meets the shooting time allowed before the next shooting time starts ? 
Looks like the 8:00 start gets an extra 30 minutes over the 12:00 start ? 
I'm signed up for the 12:00 shooting time in hunter.  Now I'm headed out back to get my Obsession ready to go.


----------



## BOW DOC

the hunter class is getting a lot of shooters registered. gonna be some good $$$$$$$$


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

bowanna said:


> Is there a time limit for a shooter to get off a shot, let down rule or anything else like that I need to know about before I make my 50.00 donation.
> Or is it good just as long as your group meets the shooting time allowed before the next shooting time starts ?
> Looks like the 8:00 start gets an extra 30 minutes over the 12:00 start ?
> I'm signed up for the 12:00 shooting time in hunter.  Now I'm headed out back to get my Obsession ready to go.


I believe ASA rules are 2 minutes for the first shooter and 1 minute for the following shooters


----------



## BowanaLee

Scoring will be base on ASA rules, 12-10-8-5 or 0. (14's are NOT in play)
All ties for 1-3 place will be settled with a 1 arrow shootoff, closest to center of the 12 ring. Usually the 12's settle it. 
Theres only 3 classes so obviously its not sticking completely to ASA rules.


Can we get an official confirmation ?


----------



## alligood729

bowanna said:


> Scoring will be base on ASA rules, 12-10-8-5 or 0. (14's are NOT in play)
> All ties for 1-3 place will be settled with a 1 arrow shootoff, closest to center of the 12 ring. Usually the 12's settle it.
> Theres only 3 classes so obviously its not sticking completely to ASA rules.
> 
> 
> Can we get an official confirmation ?



Read it again. "All ties".....if there are two shooters with the same score and # of 12's, that is a tie. Higher # of 12's is not a tie.....simple. Some people don't like the # of 12 rings rule....you have two shooters with the same score, say it's 210......one of the shooters has 7 12's, one has 5.....who shot the "cleaner" round???? Usually, the most 12 rings takes the higher place...
The last pro shootdown I watched in Columbus, I forget which place was up for contention, but two of the ladies ended up with the same score and # of 12 rings. They settled it with one arrow, closest to center of 12. Must be ASA rules....


----------



## BowanaLee

ASA state shoots and qualifiers (federation) are much more laid back than ProAm's.  As far as I know, theres not a time limit in federation shoots except for the length of the shoot. This is not a ProAm so I'm just asking for an official confirmation so we'll all know up front. 

G.  Slower groups must let faster groups pass them to maintain the pace of shooting.  No group may hold up other groups during a tournament.


----------



## t8ter

The email address is not working for me?


----------



## BowanaLee

t8ter said:


> The email address is not working for me?



Same here, and the ACE number is wrong in the 1st post. It should start 770. Joe Crosby's number is correct at 770-331-9466. Hes really the one running the show. I think hes real busy, it took a couple calls but he did get back with me. Id just leave him a message if ya can't get through. Hope this helps !


----------



## BOW DOC

joe has been in sales meetings this week at farris brothers but he will calling everyone or emailing back as soon as possible to get you registered.


----------



## BOW DOC

Obviously we are not 100% asa rules because we  are trying to accomidate every with just three classes. Elite is not willing to pay contingency to 16 diffrent asa classes. Ace hardware archery and the outdoor group (elite, scott archery,and cbe sights) are working together in this inagural shoot. Hopefully it will be bigger and better next year. This shoot will pay out more money than most asa national shoots if we get enough partisipation and will diffenitly be the highest paying local shoot of the year. We are trying to set rules that will make it as fair as possible for everyone.


----------



## BOW DOC

A "tie" means same score same number of 12's if that happens we will have a shootoff. Three letdown rule will be in effect. Each shooter will have 2minutes to shoot.


----------



## BowanaLee

Thanks for the rules confirmation. You da man BOW DOC !


----------



## BigJR

You guys are doing what needs to happen and I am looking forward to it and I really hope others realize the opportunity that is at hand weather you shoot Elite or another brand I only hope this isn't the only time this happens! I'll see you guys Saturday!!!


----------



## alligood729

BigJR said:


> You guys are doing what needs to happen and I am looking forward to it and I really hope others realize the opportunity that is at hand weather you shoot Elite or another brand I only hope this isn't the only time this happens! I'll see you guys Saturday!!!



See you then!!! I don't think it will be the only one. Participation looks pretty good right now, according to Joe and Steve. Looking forward to it!


----------



## BOW DOC

Thanks bigjr. See you saturday. Everyone please arrive early enough to sign in, get your cards, warm up and be on the range at least five minutes before the shotgun start.


----------



## BigJR

What time does the 3:30 shoot time guys have to be off the range?


----------



## BowanaLee

BigJR said:


> What time does the 3:30 shoot time guys have to be off the range?



Thats another good question. According to the other shooting times, it ought to be 7:00-7:30 ? Looks like the 8:00 shooters get an extra 30 minutes over the 12:00 shooters ?  (Shooting times are 8am, 12 noon, and 3:30pm.)


----------



## Redwine39

Are any of the vendor's going to have stuff for sale or is it for demo only?


----------



## BOW DOC

The 3:30 shooting time will have 3.5 hours. This should give us enough time to tally scores and do the award presentation, not a lot of shooters sighned up for the 3:30 time


----------



## BOW DOC

Vendors will be mostly demo only. Ace hardware's archery department is only 4 miles from the shoot location and is newely remodeled and fully stocked.


----------



## BOW DOC

The 8:00 and 3:30 shooting times are not full yet so they will let shooters register on saturday at the shoot if needed.


----------



## BOW DOC

If asa can get all thier shooters off the range between 8:00 and 12:00 , we can too. It should not take 4 hours to shoot 20 targetsTHANKS TO EVERYONE THAT HAS ALREADY SIGHNED UP A  GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Bowtech9957

will you be posting scores on here for us to see


----------



## BigJR

Shawn get off ur rump and come shoot it!! Then you'll know what the scores are!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee

Whats the game plan if it rains early ?


----------



## alligood729

Bowtech9957 said:


> will you be posting scores on here for us to see


Yes....


bowanna said:


> Whats the game plan if it rains early ?



We shootin'.......Hunter class still has plenty of room. Don't be scared of a little water, y'all come shoot!


----------



## BigJR

How many sign up for open?


----------



## alligood729

BigJR said:


> How many sign up for open?



Not sure, but more than Hunter at this point..


----------



## BowanaLee

If it rains, I'm gonna cry.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Smoke*



BigJR said:


> How many sign up for open?



There will still be a good payout for 2nd if thats what your asking..  Shawn whoever dont be scared son you will get over it..


----------



## EagleEye3D

bowanna said:


> If it rains, I'm gonna cry.



Rain or no rain. Be ready to cry


----------



## BowanaLee

EagleEye3D said:


> Rain or no rain. Be ready to cry


Yeah, like I cried for you Saturday.


----------



## EagleEye3D

bowanna said:


> Yeah, like I cried for you Saturday.


Lol. U caught me in rare form.every dog gets a bone sometime
What time u shooting?


----------



## alligood729

bowanna said:


> Yeah, like I cried for you Saturday.





EagleEye3D said:


> Lol. U caught me in rare form.every dog gets a bone sometime
> What time u shooting?



Both of ya' better bring a towel.....a crying towel....


----------



## KillZone

Tear it up tomorrow David, leave no survivors!!!!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

BOTTEMLINE said:


> There will still be a good payout for 2nd if thats what your asking..  Shawn whoever dont be scared son you will get over it..



You actually gonna show up,no worrys you will be at the (bottemline)


----------



## alligood729

KillZone said:


> Tear it up tomorrow David, leave no survivors!!!!


Gonna do my best....


Kool Hand Luke said:


> You actually gonna show up,no worrys you will be at the (bottemline)


OUCH....


----------



## BowanaLee

Rain looks to be pulling out by morning.  God luck everyone !


----------



## EagleEye3D

alligood729 said:


> Both of ya' better bring a towel.....a crying towel....



hopefully I want need mine.ill let u borrow it


----------



## alligood729

Bout that time.....no rain drops right now, but that may change......got your rain gear???? I do..


----------



## t8ter

Is the city social circle or jersey.My GPS say SS not jersey?


----------



## fulltime

t8ter said:


> Is the city social circle or jersey.My GPS say SS not jersey?



covington


----------



## ssneckshot

One tough shoot  rain wind  no range finder  but had fun


----------



## Kris87

My egg hunt was cancelled.  So I ran over and shot with that ole Bowanner.  I learned a couple things about him....y'all can wait for the results.


----------



## BowanaLee

Kris87 said:


> My egg hunt was cancelled.  So I ran over and shot with that ole Bowanner.  I learned a couple things about him....y'all can wait for the results.



Yeah, what was that ? That I was just as old and ugly in person ? I'd have to agree.


----------



## BOW DOC

Thanks again to everyone that came out to play in the rain. All together i thought i was a great shoot and a lot of fun . We payed out over $3500.00 in all to the winners . We are already starting to plan for next year to make it bigger and better. Thanks to elite and the outdoor group for thier support of the contingency $$$$ and to joe crosby and  the ken jefferies and associates rep group.


----------

